# What do 05 stock mufflers look like?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

What do stock mufflers look like? 
The reason I ask is because I did my first oil change today and I noticed that who ever had it before me cut the resinator off, it had 2 clean silver pipes where the rez use to be.
I've noticed that my goat sounds better than a few others than I've seen, but I always thought it was because I liked mine better.

I'm wondering now if they did more exhaust work......I'm thinking now all I need to do is get some Bassani mufflers and it should sound sweet.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's some pics:

















Larry


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Here's some pics:
> 
> View attachment 2396
> 
> ...


thats what they look like except not painted black lol


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Try the new Flowmaster Super 44 series!!! Awesome sound!!!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Actually, my original 05 mufflers, and a set I bought just for the tips,
were both painted black, as the ones in the picture.

Larry


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

cool,
thank you everyone.
I still have the stock mufflers but it sounds awesome w/out the res.
ill b lookin into the new flowmasters or the bassani's


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Actually, my original 05 mufflers, and a set I bought just for the tips,
> were both painted black, as the ones in the picture.
> 
> Larry


lol maybe mine are painted then, mine were silver


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> cool,
> thank you everyone.
> I still have the stock mufflers but it sounds awesome w/out the res.
> ill b lookin into the new flowmasters or the bassani's


I have to say, I never was one for stripes. But, everytime I see your avatar of your ride, it looks awesome. One of the nicest goats i've seen!!!!:cheers


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks,
I never liked them before either until I seen someone else in here with them. I love them now. I'll work on some pix in the day light to see how good they look in the light.


----------

